# Video Game Music Thread



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_1iBzsG4cU&feature=related


If you have a better one post it.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 13, 2009)

um.........what are u going to do with them


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

Nothing I just wanted to know what ones you liked


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/IyLdWEFQCyg&feature=related


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=fvst




















JK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGI5Il2mlSY


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/IyLdWEFQCyg&feature=related


I remember that from the Onett stage in Melee


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup
its the best in my opinion


----------



## Anna (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmB8ywJYMww


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyao6zsyw5s&feature=channel_page This or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tf7gu6hKkc&feature=related


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/kFNHlJ6yvEA&feature=PlayList&p=216EC8322CEBED6D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=51

I just LOVE THAT SONG.


----------



## MygL (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-C3T83mUpc


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-C3T83mUpc


ahaa i forgot about that one
this one's good too


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

I wish the Earthbound and Mother games were released in Europe. T_T


----------



## SockHead (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN-jUvB286o&feature=channel_page

Nothing beats this.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I wish the Earthbound and Mother games were released in Europe. T_T


lol yea
hopefully they make a new one soon
im tired of waiting =/


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

I heard somewhere there was one coming on the VC.


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

I completely forgot this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lceOdKYFzrw


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI lol JK

I don't know...


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6UmnXlMs68&feature=related

I miss Melee ):


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2009)

some of these:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rcSkeRFYJeo&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rcSkeRFYJeo&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object> HECK YA!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/DNJydQieF5w&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/DNJydQieF5w&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object> (or the original)
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3wNCu54JDeY&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3wNCu54JDeY&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/DMGljB4MJ_w'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/DMGljB4MJ_w' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> some of these:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rcSkeRFYJeo&feature=related'>
> ...


The first Wind Waker one was the best.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere there was one coming on the VC.


no way =O
u lie...


----------



## Sky master (Jun 13, 2009)

i dont kown how to put vids on but i will tell you two you can spell into youtube.
Link's theme.(then click the one with a type of keyboard thing and the tryforce in a white background.)
Total drama island theme song.(and click the 1st one.)


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> i dont kown how to put vids on but i will tell you two you can spell into youtube.
> ]total drama island is not a video game
> read the title buddy


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lie, I defiantly heard it somewhere, I'm trying to remember where.


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> i dont kown how to put vids on but i will tell you two you can spell into youtube.
> ]Copy and paste the URL of the video, or put it in [flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lceOdKYFzrw[/flash]


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3167662

There it is Ricano


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3167662
> 
> There it is Ricano


holy crap
thanks conor
u made my day rofl


----------



## strawberryforever (Jun 13, 2009)

Dire Dire Docks - Super Mario 64
♥


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> Dire Dire Docks - Super Mario 64
> ♥


Thats a very relaxing one.


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

Best Song here

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/4DLm78UpqSg&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/4DLm78UpqSg&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 13, 2009)

This.

And this.

Yup.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Howd u killed your brand


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6wpXKLjzZo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNAwNhlcYN4&feature=fvw


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Howd u killed your brand


Thats a fan song not a proper song thats in a video game.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 13, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/4MNAktk9ei8&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/4MNAktk9ei8&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/I1QfIbLulf8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/I1QfIbLulf8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/J7S0aQEfUX4&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/J7S0aQEfUX4&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/nThAHg6kDLE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/nThAHg6kDLE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/gY9v3a_wvlI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/gY9v3a_wvlI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

and last but not least...

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/C1Ose7A8P94'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/C1Ose7A8P94' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

There's a ton more but these are my more favorited ones.


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

the best song I ever heard was the kindom hearts1 into (orchestra)
and dragon quest 8 world song(when you are walking)


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> some of these:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rcSkeRFYJeo&feature=related'>
> ...


omg, i love wind waker music!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcxMzWvG-jA

man it's awesome!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/9TX9o6uZnEs&fmt=18


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I completely forgot this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lceOdKYFzrw


I *censored.3.0*ing love that remix.  It's actually even on my iTunes :3

My fav remix/song in a videogame is this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyngyeT1zPc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2Fanonymons94&feature=player_embedded


This is 2nd :3
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/5eDGD7kwsxM&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/5eDGD7kwsxM&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/4MNAktk9ei8&feature=related'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/4MNAktk9ei8&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


BK is my favorite one there.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 13, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcxMzWvG-jA
> 
> man it's awesome!


Ah...SMRPG. One of the best on the SNES.

http://www.youtube.com/v/HfRCoLnwv8w


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2009)

Ah so much Nostalgia


----------



## Sky master (Jun 13, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 
that song rocks!
 
my all-time fav.nintendo is the legend of zelda!
 B) 
 :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways: 
 ^_^


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

The lack of Mega Man Music disturbs me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFKtYCcMWT4 - Wily Stage one, Mega Man 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kIxssE_FYA - Woodman's Stage, Mega Man 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaJvNNWO_OQ - Bubble Man's, Mega Man 2

Mega Man 2 = Great music also on Mega Man 9.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTvjc12new0 - Tornado Man's Stage


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wheres the Airman music?!?! >:|
http://www.youtube.com/v/FINefcN9pPc

Lets just say the EVERY song in MM2 is awesome. ;D


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah  It's awesome ...


----------



## StbAn (Jun 14, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy Main Theme


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 14, 2009)

Simple and Clean - Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Conor (Jun 14, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/0rygsWPCjNQ&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/0rygsWPCjNQ&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/CKNcEVU6j3U&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/CKNcEVU6j3U&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Majora (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9QID_Qg4Q4

I always loved this one...


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is another I love. Banjo Kazooie - Click Clock Woods Springtime. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXoaTcf_3vo


----------



## Conor (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DQfnj33-QU&feature=related


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtJpp6ljAfk
or this, depending on whether you wanna go retro or new. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzW9Xf08GaI


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBEUgYxgnoA&feature=related


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/C76mYh-YlYY


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

lol idk if anyone put this yet, but its good too
http://www.youtube.com/v/V5CjB16gM94&feature=PlayList&p=D72DD2856E18FE4E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21


----------



## TomC (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry but this wins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxPbu3CQluA


----------



## Resonate (Jun 15, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vTkHwUocbA0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vTkHwUocbA0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2-ypqrEu6z8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2-ypqrEu6z8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7plKQ4T0980'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/7plKQ4T0980' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rIapcGBsx9E&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rIapcGBsx9E&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

This...

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/iJBk8uw3P0U'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/iJBk8uw3P0U' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

and this.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Jd1njB6SQok'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Jd1njB6SQok' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I forgot, also this.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/smuVBQAOvOc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/smuVBQAOvOc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 20, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> This...
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/iJBk8uw3P0U'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


goo earthbound lol


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 20, 2009)

I like "Champion Cynthia's Theme" and in my opinion, it's so intense and good for a battle theme, although, "Open Your Heart" for Sonic Adventure was good and also, Sonic and the Black Knight's "Fight the Knight" was good too...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Earthbound music scares me o.o

Idk I like some of them.


----------



## Conor (Jun 21, 2009)

Not really a Video game song but oh well.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv5qzMtLE60'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv5qzMtLE60' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Conor (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW7lnrc12gM&feature=related


----------



## Hiro (Jun 21, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/omswt2_ml8k&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/omswt2_ml8k&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<big><big>*U just gotta luuv it <3*</big></big>


----------



## pikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

Simple and Clean - Kingdom hearts

By Utada Hikaru


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 21, 2009)

pikachu said:
			
		

> Simple and Clean - Kingdom hearts
> 
> By Utada Hikaru


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><3</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z2kxFCQ_mQ&feature=channel_page

Favorite video game music ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TheXiled (Jun 21, 2009)

im gonna go with...

this click me!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IKR? <3


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ducktales: The Moon
http://www.youtube.com/v/G_80PQ543rM


----------



## Conor (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sorry but this had to be revived.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/eahUR_tLDWs'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/eahUR_tLDWs' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eahUR_tLDWs


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 25, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but this had to be revived.
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/eahUR_tLDWs'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Yayyyy.  This was one of my favorite TBT threads  .


http://www.youtube.com/v/F--M-0YmYh0


----------



## Zex (Oct 25, 2009)

Any zelda.


----------



## Zex (Oct 25, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but this had to be revived.
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/eahUR_tLDWs'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


This has got to be my favorite. 

Sorry double post.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!

ANY Wind Waker Music post is pure badass and deserves it's own thread.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/9TX9o6uZnEs


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/2BNMm9irLTw&feature=related

<3.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/Pnw_XMHyTIc


----------



## Conor (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of mine too 
Lets keep it alive this time.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 2, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/f0muXjuV6cc&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/f0muXjuV6cc&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

My god, so much nostalgic memories from this track.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/PqssxKKkiSc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/PqssxKKkiSc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Weehee


----------



## Ricano (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/vckNK19y4rY&feature=related


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/M8eWxNXkEjo


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2009)

I always like this theme.

http://www.youtube.com/v/plEN8IFZxZY


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mWywKbZHW4A'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mWywKbZHW4A' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>

The music in PH wasn't too good, but i liked this theme.


----------



## Conor (Nov 22, 2009)

Bumpeth

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rsUvA9pknMY&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rsUvA9pknMY&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## StarBurst (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppCLlAvhHU8


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yklB7h0LgU

Btw, this is a good Topic for me, on YouTube I have over 200 favourites, most of them VGM..


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 22, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/HFKtYCcMWT4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/HFKtYCcMWT4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

*<3*


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 22, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/0j7iIUL7A9U'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/0j7iIUL7A9U' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

This one's cool too.


----------



## Vivi (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/OLanWagsaM8

This one is also cool

http://www.youtube.com/v/zZ6Es1h8W0g


----------



## Conor (Nov 29, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/GZsHFRdb2aY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/GZsHFRdb2aY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZsHFRdb2aY


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 29, 2009)

Anything from this.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Anything from this.


Omg!

I ordered that from Club Nintendo Tyeforce!


----------



## Shuyin (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's a few of my favorites :3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">To Zanarkand 
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/08RYp-uDpPo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/08RYp-uDpPo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Eternity ~ Memory of Lightwaves
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7JDaY8Kw7l4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/7JDaY8Kw7l4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

The Opened Way
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/B1e6VdnjLuA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/B1e6VdnjLuA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

A Mighty Enemy Appears
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/tgxFLMM9TLw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/tgxFLMM9TLw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Strange World
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/5coKpnqqAbI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/5coKpnqqAbI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Awakening
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/iBJYoMUBpuA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/iBJYoMUBpuA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>

Just to name a few!


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 29, 2009)

I really like this song for some reason.  Also gets bonus points for being an awesome game.
http://www.youtube.com/v/xhucJ0DFpSc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhucJ0DFpSc


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 29, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you didn't! You ordered THIS:


----------



## Conor (Dec 1, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LaxFtjNpGeE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LaxFtjNpGeE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaxFtjNpGeE

AC music...No Wai!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/LaxFtjNpGeE'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/LaxFtjNpGeE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


hart<3


----------



## 4861 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/dClKAO6QU6Q


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 4, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/C0d8JeudsfY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/C0d8JeudsfY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Conor (Dec 21, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/l_XjL3_uOEU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/l_XjL3_uOEU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## SamXX (Dec 21, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/TERyxFfMqDk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/TERyxFfMqDk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 21, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fH-lLbHbG-A'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fH-lLbHbG-A' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Hiro (Dec 21, 2009)

Kumikyoku Nico Nico Douga d:
http://www.youtube.com/v/0-x6R0mKzII


----------



## 4861 (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/zpSd-EwnSPQ&feature=related


----------



## Erin14 (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX1tihZwrsI 
SIKE LOLZ!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV4DXnEDIvo&feature=related


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hacLBs5BEE


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fH-lLbHbG-A'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fH-lLbHbG-A' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


YESSS. Awesome game!


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 21, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right?  .

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/fs5CiDIyvOU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/fs5CiDIyvOU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1BzdpC-uhRY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/1BzdpC-uhRY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 21, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Zfs5yLrmTM4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Zfs5yLrmTM4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 21, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/c2uw122ezWQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/c2uw122ezWQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/DUvSXp01VuY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/DUvSXp01VuY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 21, 2009)

Castle Crashers has a kickass soundtrack.  They should release it on Steam sometime soon.  I'd buy 10 copies instantly.

http://www.youtube.com/v/_zoN_HrwiCQ


----------



## Pear (Dec 21, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Castle Crashers has a kickass soundtrack.  They should release it on Steam sometime soon.  I'd buy 10 copies instantly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/_zoN_HrwiCQ


The song in the final scene has to be the best. XD


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything from Shadow of the Colossus is pretty much win, but this is one of my favorites!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/qR_s3BGLu0s'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/qR_s3BGLu0s' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 22, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Anything from Shadow of the Colossus is pretty much win, but this is one of my favorites!
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/qR_s3BGLu0s'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


Oh yeah! I forgot about SotC, all the music is great, here is my absolute favorite.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/69io0J2wOBQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/69io0J2wOBQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 22, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! I forgot about SotC, all the music is great, here is my absolute favorite.
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/69io0J2wOBQ'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> ...


^~^ The Opened Way is fantabulous! Definitely another one of my favorites. The opening song, Prologue ~ To The Ancient Land gives me goose bumps! /nerd

Been playing Okami lately, and it has some really nice music, as well. Kind of iffy looking through the entire OST, since I haven't beaten it yet, buuuut this is a great song!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/gV3GPuZjigY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/gV3GPuZjigY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 22, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, sweet, it's funny, I'm actually hoping to get Okami for Christmas, good music always does make ya anxious for it.


----------



## Blue Cup (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything from Okami, but since posting a link to each song on the massive OST would be a waste of time, so instead I'll post this awesome chiptune:

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/j_t65sP4Lxc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/j_t65sP4Lxc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Could listen to this for hours.


----------



## 4861 (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/hAMrqhBo3qk


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/qnzIb1i_2a0


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 24, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/dClKAO6QU6Q


you are automatically awesome


----------



## Vivi (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/dHsXNkI1rfA


----------



## Conor (Dec 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/yCb1PyGqHfw&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/yCb1PyGqHfw&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Conor (Jan 4, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/dp_43eZ3Roc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/dp_43eZ3Roc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp_43eZ3Roc

This isn't technically in a video game but its amazing. The last 20 seconds just blew me away.
Thanks to Niko for showing me this.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/iYAxyCECqRc


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/RpGXbwd-X9k

AMAZING song. <3


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 10, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mPIZD787IGc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mPIZD787IGc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Griever (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/XF-w0FW5hbA
Chocobo theme <3


http://www.youtube.com/v/cDb0fRHY-Sk
Lake Hylia


http://www.youtube.com/v/-z2kxFCQ_mQ
Gusty Garden


----------



## Vivi (Jan 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/RpGXbwd-X9k
> 
> AMAZING song. <3


I've heard that before...what game is it from again?


----------



## Ricano (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/KnyRAWRYrrU&feature=related


----------



## Vivi (Jan 23, 2010)

This sounds very nice

http://www.youtube.com/v/8BKd8LFm140

Yes, if you can't tell, I'm very excited about this game


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 23, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think from the wario wii game or something


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbnD7sVCBOE

<33


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mPIZD787IGc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mPIZD787IGc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


See, this is why we're friends.
Because we both like Spyro.

http://www.youtube.com/v/rL_a3Yb2arI


----------



## goronking (Jan 23, 2010)

This;
http://www.youtube.com/v/FKMoAZtyEZ0&feature=related
Or this one;
http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9dyE_rw-E


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 24, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WarioWare: Smooth Moves. And the Japanese version is awesome, too! =3
http://www.youtube.com/v/poNlOFgSIf4


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 24, 2010)

Got this game today.  I think the OST is really great.  
http://www.youtube.com/v/AyBpKrvlOn8&feature=related


----------



## Conor (Jan 25, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/NC0M6rPk5uc&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/NC0M6rPk5uc&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/h_i02ElT434#movie_player


----------



## Thunder (Feb 3, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/aUjW9ZrJM3E&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/aUjW9ZrJM3E&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Vivi (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/WmPSKJ_rCVo


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 18, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/WmPSKJ_rCVo


Another great one! X3


----------



## Ricano (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/6mn_PIAh72A&feature=related


----------



## Vivi (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/V3EOibiVzq4
Epic


http://www.youtube.com/v/DqEfDUx0kyo&feature=PlayList&p=46FEA1F199D0B258&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2
So Peaceful


----------



## Charles (Feb 18, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/-utO7xpuZdA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/-utO7xpuZdA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I envy Tommy Tallarico.


----------

